# Planing mdf



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Is it ok to run mdf through a thickness planer and jointer?


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't see why not, so long as it isn't that MDF with a surface pre-attached to it (whatever that stuff is called)

I would make the passes extremely light, too much and the MDF might fracture or disintigrate. Be prepared for mucho sawdust, and wear a dust mask so that you don't breathe the binding agent.
Other than that - no problem:laughing:


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Probably going to beat the heck out of your blades. That stuff is hard on carbide blades so expect your HSS planer blades to be hurt pretty bad.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Stilts said:


> Is it ok to run mdf through a thickness planer and jointer?


What's your project that you need to do that?












 







.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> What's your project that you need to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats what I was wondering about...the stuff comes in every thickness there is.....I would get more and not risk my planer


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Going to install mj splitter. It recommends using a small piece of 1/2 inch mdf to install. I have extra 3/4 and didn't want to buy 1/2 inch just to get a little piece. Guess I could use some wood instead. It recommends using man made product. Not sure why.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I used 1/2" plywood when I installed mine. I would not run mdf through my planer.
Tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*mj*

Took a while but I got it...micro jig.
why not use a zctp for the make and model of your ts. 
http://www.ptreeusa.com/zero_clearance.htm
I wouldn't run melamine thru the tp. not worth it.  bill


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Stilts said:


> Going to install mj splitter. It recommends using a small piece of 1/2 inch mdf to install. I have extra 3/4 and didn't want to buy 1/2 inch just to get a little piece. Guess I could use some wood instead. It recommends using man made product. Not sure why.


It recommends man-made because it won't move or warp due to moisture or temp changes. Wood will to some degree - small pieces of sawdust glued together won't.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Took a while but I got it...micro jig.
> why not use a zctp for the make and model of your ts.
> http://www.ptreeusa.com/zero_clearance.htm
> I wouldn't run melamine thru the tp. not worth it.  bill


 
prove it by explaining it to me...Im still lost


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No problem*



lawrence said:


> prove it by explaining it to me...Im still lost


http://microjig.com/products/mj-splitter-steel-pro/
This link shows the mj splitters in a "man made" plastic insert so I guess plastic is acceptable for mj company literature and promotions. Warpage and movement is apparently not a big issue.
:no: bill
ZCI made of UHMW:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/uhmwproducts.htm


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

MDF will kill the knives in very short order. After a few passes of MDF, wood will not cut nice at all. You can keep cutting MDF with it for a long time.

Problem with planing MDF is that the surface of the MDF is hardened from the presses. Once you remove about 3/32" off of one side it will expose a very soft inside. It will also be unbalanced and will likely get a bend to it. 

The best way to make MDF thinner would be with a wide belt or drum sander.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

my simple answer would be no. not through my plainer


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Leo G said:


> MDF will kill the knives in very short order. After a few passes of MDF, wood will not cut nice at all. You can keep cutting MDF with it for a long time.
> 
> Problem with planing MDF is that the surface of the MDF is hardened from the presses. Once you remove about 3/32" off of one side it will expose a very soft inside. It will also be unbalanced and will likely get a bend to it.
> 
> The best way to make MDF thinner would be with a wide belt or drum sander.


+1. Or do a build up of thinner stock.












 







.


----------

